# Official Dynamite - 11 June - get me out of this hell



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I heard we're also getting Nyla Rose vs Leyla Hirsch, which should be a fun visual


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

We’ll also hear from the pineapple


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402028847017730052
and darby announces his ‘anybody but sting’ partner


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402012490163228672


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Didn't know about Christian vs. Angelico, but that's a match I will dig a lot.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Didn't know about Christian vs. Angelico, but that's a match I will dig a lot.


yeah - that’ll be a banger for sure


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Seems like a third week in a row I will be skipping.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Dark Order dominating the card after a record low rating?







*


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

is this show taking place at the local gymnasium?

this card is somehow worse than last weeks and almost as bad as the show before the PPV.

If they had any positive buzz from the recent PPV, they’ve managed to quickly stifle it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

La Parka said:


> is this show taking place at the local gymnasium?
> 
> this card is somehow worse than last weeks and almost as bad as the show before the PPV.
> 
> If they had any positive buzz from the recent PPV, they’ve managed to quickly stifle it.


And the picture they chose to post of the Dork Order goof has a small child in it. It is like they begged to be moved to the Turner comedy channel.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

La Parka said:


> is this show taking place at the local gymnasium?
> 
> this card is somehow worse than last weeks and almost as bad as the show before the PPV.
> 
> If they had any positive buzz from the recent PPV, they’ve managed to quickly stifle it.


The local gymnasium that is 100x better than “The Thunderdome”? Yes


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The child is still around and it's almost summer lol. But card doesn't look like they tried. Hopefully the vignettes are building things good tho


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> And the picture they chose to post of the Dork Order goof has a small child in it. It is like they begged to be moved to the Turner comedy channel.


Yep, Tony sees stars in Dork Order i guess.

And so another Pinnacle vs IC match? Jeez lol...


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Seems like a smart move to use pretty much a filler card on shows you know won't be as big ..so why not until they get back on wensday


----------



## Wrongwaywilly25 (Mar 24, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Yep, Tony sees stars in Dork Order i guess.
> 
> And so another Pinnacle vs IC match? Jeez lol...and


GOD I feel that Tony is starting to ruin everything and that little brat is getting on my nerves!


LifeInCattleClass said:


> Friday night dynamite......... again
> 
> Hangman / 10 fights the Orange angry guys
> 
> ...


----------



## Wrongwaywilly25 (Mar 24, 2021)

Cant wait to see Miro destroy that pathetic Evil Uno and seeing Negative 1 is starting to piss me off.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

they cant be fucking serious ? cody is making a special announcement again. this EVP shit is a fucking joke.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Did I miss Omega and Moxley here, or are they just not on the show?


----------



## FabioLight (Jan 31, 2011)

Damn this card looks weak af. 3rd week in a row of weak cards.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> they cant be fucking serious ? cody is making a special announcement again. this EVP shit is a fucking joke.


He´s announcing they´re having twins. One American and one English to end the War. Peace in our time by the Savior


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> And the picture they chose to post of the Dork Order goof has a small child in it. It is like they begged to be moved to the Turner comedy channel.


*Tony basically said he'd need a lot of money to leave and Turner obliged, so he doesn't seem to give a shit about show quality at this point.*



Klitschko said:


> Did I miss Omega and Moxley here, or are they just not on the show?


*Moxley was incapacitated by too many BTE Triggers in spite of showing up days after being tabled and beaten with barbed wire objects. But yeah, the ugliest and weakest finishing move on the show was enough to keep him off TV. *


----------



## Wrongwaywilly25 (Mar 24, 2021)

shandcraig said:


> they cant be fucking serious ? cody is making a special announcement again. this EVP shit is a fucking joke.


It sure is makes me wanna punch Cody in the face and Tony as well.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

What do you guys think Cody's announcement is though? Going for a World title or something stupid involving his feud with QT Marshall.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Klitschko said:


> What do you guys think Cody's announcement is though? Going for a World title or something stupid involving his feud with QT Marshall.


Go Big Show season 2?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Seems like a smart move to use pretty much a filler card on shows you know won't be as big ..so why not until they get back on wensday


I get your reason, but they shouldn't have done a month of filler as its taking their fans that are making the effort to follow them for granted. They've built themselves as the big company that actually respects their fans. Part of respecting fans would be giving them their best effort, even when there's no guarantee of a big rating. That doesn't mean go ridiculous and give a PPV card every Dynamite of course. But don't purposefully short change the fans, just because TNT fucked you over with a terrible time slot.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> What do you guys think Cody's announcement is though? Going for a World title or something stupid involving his feud with QT Marshall.


1. Cody & Dustin vs QT & Ogogo in some gimmick match. 


2. Cody vs QT for ownership of the gym


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

IMO Cody taking time off - wife bout to pop

for another poster who asked - Mox is also off, Renee also bout to pop


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Just when you thought things couldn't get any worse, they bring back Brandon Cutlet.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Wrongwaywilly25 said:


> It sure is makes me wanna punch Cody in the face and Tony as well.


fucking hell.... who was banned recently?

who is this rejoiner?


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

I thought Omega/Jungle Boy was supposed to happen at this show? Must be next week I guess.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Yep, Tony sees stars in Dork Order i guess.
> 
> And so another Pinnacle vs IC match? Jeez lol...and


Oh, he's seeing stars alright. He's living in cuckoo land when it comes to that lot.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Klitschko said:


> I thought Omega/Jungle Boy was supposed to happen at this show? Must be next week I guess.


it was moved to the next live, and first touring show (i think) - which is the 29th

they want that hot live crowd for JB


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Klitschko said:


> What do you guys think Cody's announcement is though? Going for a World title or something stupid involving his feud with QT Marshall.





yeahright2 said:


> He´s announcing they´re having twins. One American and one English to end the War. Peace in our time by the Savior


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

.christopher. said:


> Just when you thought things couldn't get any worse, they bring back Brandon Cutlet.


I think The Bucks are gonna peace out on Brandon and PAC, Penta and Eddie Kingston are gonna kill Cutler


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Cody should just turn heel already 🤣

I'm starting to get fed up of him now myself.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> it was moved to the next live, and first touring show (i think) - which is the 29th
> 
> they want that hot live crowd for JB


I think that match will be on saturday


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> What do you guys think Cody's announcement is though? Going for a World title or something stupid involving his feud with QT Marshall.


Red Velvet pregnant.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Red Velvet pregnant.


See, shit like that would increase ratings. Fuck all this Shakespeare storytelling some of us want. Give us an episode of Jerry Springer in a ring lol.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> See, shit like that would increase ratings. Fuck all this Shakespeare storytelling some of us want. Give us an episode of Jerry Springer in a ring lol.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Cody's announcement will be that he is transitioning into the Statue of Liberty.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> it was moved to the next live, and first touring show (i think) - which is the 29th
> 
> they want that hot live crowd for JB


The show will be still on Dailys Place. The first tour show is only on July 7th


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Tony basically said he'd need a lot of money to leave and Turner obliged, so he doesn't seem to give a shit about show quality at this point.*


I mean Tony wouldnt even mention the PPV Kenny was on unless Impact gave him more money, despite the fact that doing so would have helped Kennys reign. So...


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Friday at 10 pm sucks, especially since it's because of the trash NBA. Hopefully the move to TBS will put an end to this.

At least I'll have Loki to watch tomorrow night.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Klitschko said:


> What do you guys think Cody's announcement is though? Going for a World title or something stupid involving his feud with QT Marshall.


He’ll probably be interrupted by Andrade or something

There’s been at least 10 debuts who had their first match / interaction with Cody Rhodes.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I think I am the only person on the planet who enjoyed last weeks show. Let's go for another good week. Enjoying the friday night (saturday morning for me), even though its getting killed in the ratings


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

They are not taking this ratings decline seriously. Look at this fn card. 

Christian is the only guy consistently appearing each week and giving us a good match.

*There is no creativity here*. It takes the intangible quality of creativity to make a good tv show. There isn't even the most basic level of a creative turn/hook like Christian and Matt Hardy pick each other's tag partner in two different tag matches (not against each other), or Omega has to tag with OC against Pac and Penta (but Penta is KOed backstage and Pac has to pull out an ace that isn't even signed like American Dragon or Austin Aries).


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@LifeInCattleClass you getting fatigued making the cards up? Cause I can do them they will just be uninspiring and less pretty. Or are you referencing the timeslot being death?

As for the card, there's enough intrigue there for me to sit through


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

The dark order is basically aew's version of wwe's retribution faction, except vince quickly depushed the act but khan insists on pushing this crap still


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

DaveRA said:


> I think I am the only person on the planet who enjoyed last weeks show. Let's go for another good week. Enjoying the friday night (saturday morning for me), even though its getting killed in the ratings


No mate I enjoyed it too 😃 We’re not the only ones!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> @LifeInCattleClass you getting fatigued making the cards up? Cause I can do them they will just be uninspiring and less pretty. Or are you referencing the timeslot being death?
> 
> As for the card, there's enough intrigue there for me to sit through


timeslot being death 

no Mate - i have no issues making the thread - the friday night dynamites just has me down - doesn’t help that they pre-taped a 1000 episodes


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> timeslot being death
> 
> no Mate - i have no issues making the thread - the friday night dynamites just has me down - doesn’t help that they pre-taped a 1000 episodes


Ah good. I didn't think south Africa got Dynamite traditionally. I thought you streamed like myself and only the American users suffered late nights lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Ah good. I didn't think south Africa got Dynamite traditionally. I thought you streamed like myself and only the American users suffered late nights lol


lol - well, i am subbed to Fite- so i watch it in the morning of the next day

but i don’t feel like wrestling on a saturday morning - so its a little dance of avoiding spoilers the whole day while i do other shit

up until when i give up and watch while i’m not in the mood 

but we also get it on cable here / but ehhh… i don‘t mind giving them my 5 bucks for Fite

edit> when its on Wed, i sometimes stay up and watch live - as its 2 am here / but i am normally still awake at that time anyway


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Incase anyone was interested.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

It's Wednesday! You know what that means.... Two more days until Dynamite.



Chan Hung said:


> Incase anyone was interested.


It's cool to see Andrade go back home. That was interesting and I am sure that he loves the opportunity of sharing some of his past.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Andrade looks like a movie star. If AEW doesn't use him to market their product more to the latino audience, they're missing a trick.

And if AAA's plan is to have him take the belt from Kenny at Triplemania, AEW would also be missing a trick if they don't pounce all over that to make Andrade look like a top level talent.

(If Kenny wins, AEW should by all means ignore the match though)


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Horrible card. 😂


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Miro match and is the tag match with Page and Cage are the only things that look interesting. Excited for those, everything else looks meh.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

When AEW will be back on Wednesday's night?
I think we have to get use to these type of cards until then.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

French Connection said:


> When AEW will be back on Wednesday's night?
> I think we have to get use to these type of cards until then.


Next month

Also we had way worse cards in the past on Wednesday.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Interested in Angelico vs Christian. I really believe that Angelico could be a solid undercard guy in AEW if he goes solo.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

ProjectGargano said:


> Interested in Angelico vs Christian. I really believe that Angelico could be a solid undercard guy in AEW if he goes solo.


Yeah Jack Evans is really holding him back and I think AEW realizes that by giving Angelico more singles stuff lately


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Andrade looks like a movie star. If AEW doesn't use him to market their product more to the latino audience, they're missing a trick.
> 
> And if AAA's plan is to have him take the belt from Kenny at Triplemania, AEW would also be missing a trick if they don't pounce all over that to make Andrade look like a top level talent.
> 
> (If Kenny wins, AEW should by all means ignore the match though)


He's AEW's Bad Bunny? Jk lol


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> He's AEW's Bad Bunny? Jk lol


No. The bunny actually have fans  
AEW or any promotion would love that kind of attention, that´s why they bring in "celebrities" with various success.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Miro's the best thing in pro wrestling right now. Another great promo from the (best) man:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402662212662087680


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Lance Archer match added to Dynamite tomorrow. No opponent named which means he'll be squashing a jobber and probably setting up whatever he'll be involved with next.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Team Taz should turn on Cage and add Preston Vance. Ten can tell Dark Order that he needs to do this alone and to go back to the hotel or something. 

Vance turns during the match and all of Team Taz + Vance decimate him before Hobbs, Starks, Vance, Hook and Taz turn their sights on Brian Cage and take him out as well.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403383449067700228


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Nice, I hope they come to Baltimore this summer. If they do I'll definitely be attending.

As far as tonight's card:

Hangman/10 vs Team Taz I am interested in. Hopefully it leads to more dissension within Team Taz and progression into Brian Cage's face turn. He would be a nice challenge for Kenny Omega over the summer. Omega vs Cage at Fyter Fest would be cool.
Cody's announcement better be something good.
The Trios Match should be okay given that PAC, Penta, Kingston and the Young Bucks are involved. I'm looking forward to it mostly for the story between Kinston and PAC and their history.
Angelico vs Christian could be a nice 3 star match.
Miro vs Evil Uno should also be a decent title defense for Miro.
Its looking like a 5-6/10 show right now, but we'll see if they fill it with segments that build to summer storylines.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Stealing your post format @Prosper

• Hangman and 10: Looking forward to this, love Hangman, love Team Taz, and I am the one person on here who likes Dark Order. I'm assuming this will be my MOTN.
• Lance and Jake, always happy to see these guys on the card but I really wish they'd give Lance an angle of some substance. I miss the videos of him throwing people through ceilings.
• Pinnacle announcement, meh
• Darby announcement, I am enjoying this feud even if Darby's not for me. I'm interested to see who he picks with Mox gone.
• Cody Announcement: This is gonna be just as painful as the rest. And for that reason I'm looking forward to it. I enjoy the vitriol.
• Trios Match: I like PAC, Penta and Kingston a lot. I do not like the Young Bucks. I might still enjoy it depending on what happens in terms of story.
• Angelico Vs Christian, meh. Is this happening because of something on Elevation? I admit it will probably be a good technical showing, but I have a hard time being interested with no story attached.
• Miro vs Evil Uno: Miro has improved a lot and looks great in the ring. Uno is always entertaining. Probably will be a good match, I think Stu would have been more interesting but that might be next.

This could be anywhere from a 4 to a 7 for me depending on how angley the angles are.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Angelico dancing could save this card.

what a magnificent entrance.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Shock Street said:


> Stealing your post format @Prosper
> 
> • Hangman and 10: Looking forward to this, love Hangman, love Team Taz, and I am the one person on here who likes Dark Order. I'm assuming this will be my MOTN.
> • Lance and Jake, always happy to see these guys on the card but I really wish they'd give Lance an angle of some substance. I miss the videos of him throwing people through ceilings.
> ...


Yeah, Stu Grayson would be much more interesting. But maybe they want some sort of squash?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

If you look at it more carefully it's a pretty good card and all the big names (or 99%) of the big names are announced


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Miro's the best thing in pro wrestling right now. Another great promo from the (best) man:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402662212662087680


He’s easily the greatest thing in AEW right now, he feels more important than Omega and that’s coming from an Omega fan.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Shock Street said:


> Stealing your post format @Prosper
> 
> • Hangman and 10: Looking forward to this, love Hangman, love Team Taz, and I am the one person on here who likes Dark Order. I'm assuming this will be my MOTN.
> • Lance and Jake, always happy to see these guys on the card but I really wish they'd give Lance an angle of some substance. I miss the videos of him throwing people through ceilings.
> ...


What’s the main event? Surely TNT title defence?

It would’ve been so much better if it was 10 or Stu


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Is this on at the same time again? Can't watch the whole show live if that is the case due to the time difference.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403383449067700228


UK Show?


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Hitman1987 said:


> What’s the main event? Surely TNT title defence?
> 
> It would’ve been so much better if it was 10 or Stu


My assumption would be opening with Bucks and ending with Miro, though I could see them ending with the Pinnacle promo as well


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Is it Live or Taped?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> Is it Live or Taped?


Taped and next week too.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ProjectGargano said:


> Taped and next week too.


Okay thanks. So they did an extra two hours last Friday when they were live or was this taped on a different night?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> Okay thanks. So they did an extra two hours last Friday when they were live or was this taped on a different night?


I think this was taped on Saturday and next week on Sunday.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ProjectGargano said:


> I think this was taped on Saturday and next week on Sunday.


Thanks. Yeah crowd would be pretty dead and tired if it was 2 extra hours on that same Friday lol


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Viewership will be even worse this week. TNT kills it's own investment with this garbage scheduling. Totally jerked around AEW, and AEW let it happen - zero respect for the fan base.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Viewership will be even worse this week. TNT kills it's own investment with this garbage scheduling. Totally jerked around AEW, and AEW let it happen - zero respect for the fan base.


AEW can't do anything about it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Nice, I hope they come to Baltimore this summer. If they do I'll definitely be attending.
> 
> As far as tonight's card:
> 
> ...


Fuck the Ravens


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

Gonna watch tonight with all my rules in place. Let's see how long its takes Tiny Khan to chase me away.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Angelico vs Zack Sabre Jr would make for a fun match-up.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

Why is Christian having a competitive match with this literal nobody?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Interesting main event choice. Perhaps this is the night Brian Cage splits from Taz.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Enjoyed that opener, good rasslin' match.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

This match is exactly why I prefer to just watch streamables of AEW... there is no reason for this match to be this long..

of course there's a post match run in.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Good opener of a match. Matt can fuck off.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cody's gender reveal coming up next 😄


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

3 grown ass men ran away from Jungle fucking boy.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Hoping Miro's match not main eventing means:

1) Miro's match is a proper squash and they just didn't want to close out the show with a squash.
2) Brian Cage either turns on Team Taz or Team Taz turns on Cage.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I had a feeling earlier it could be Brock Anderson debuting with Cody.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Man I thought Tony was gonna say Brock Lesnar lol. Great set up.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Brock....no not that one.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Now that's some yummy nepotism


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Alrighty then lol.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

As long as he's not another Garett Bischoff


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Who told Brock to dress like that for TV?


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

Brock Anderson is gonna be a megastar


Sweaty armpits and everything


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

So... who the fuck is this guy?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Is this X-Pac heat?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I was sure that the debut match was Andrade. Pretty good reverse swerve


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cody loves getting whipped.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

NXT Only said:


> Is this X-Pac heat?


Nah it's heat, folk don't like him


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Cody loves getting whipped.


Yup lol, Brandi probably plays the slave master in his white guilt role plays lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

them Dude Love moves


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Cody looking forward to this




__





Loading…






static.wikia.nocookie.net


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I like the PAC/Kingston continuity. One of the worst things about the writing in wrestling is old feuds being conveniently forgotten.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Who's that red suit jabroni


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Imagine asking one of your best friends to go out on national TV and pretty much be a one man Mean Street Posse LOL


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is a super fun trios match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

NathanMayberry said:


> Brock Anderson is gonna be a megastar
> 
> 
> Sweaty armpits and everything


Im surprised they went with the name Brock. I know it's probably his real name but to avoid confusion, I would have changed it. It's like someone else calling themselves Hulk. 

And Rick Knox again? For fucks sake, get this goof off TV


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why does Frankie look like a cross between Moxley and Christian??


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I'm liking the new angry Frankie right now. But they should give him more of a focus.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

One thing that gets me with this+Bucks matches in general...

...so ordinarily Bucks always manage to save each other from pinfalls. Even like 2 seconds after they're taken out by their opponents, they seem to always miraculously make the save.

BUT when they were visibly not being attacked while Cutler was getting knocked by Kingston and pinned... Bucks somehow don't make that one.

It's actually kinda funny.


----------



## ET_Paul (Jul 2, 2018)

I hate to sound like the grumpy complainer, but I really dislike Matt Jackson's lack of selling.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

Another run in... 


I can't take this anymore.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I think only Penta should be able to do Destroyers. His are like 10x better than anyone else's


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

Orange Cassidy on my TV means its time to turn it off.


I tried but this shit is putting me to sleep.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No Wardlow, we DONT want to keep this going. This shit should have ended at Stampede. Why are we still continuing?


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

The Smuggies are on, and I'm turning to the news. This faction is a dumpster fire of boring.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyone kind enough to share, what happened the first 20 minutes? I tuned it in when Cody was on the screen.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mister Sinister said:


> The Smuggies are on, and I'm turning to the news. This faction is a dumpster fire of boring.


Nobody can take them serious. They were originally formed and immediately their leader dumped in a toilet. How can anyone take them serious. This promo is the same old boring song and dance with the same shit faction. Boring.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Yawnnn


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Again IC vs Pinnacle? For fucks sake. I thought AEW didnt want to do the same fucking matches over and over again.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So IC committing a crime on TV so they can be arrested?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Bro this shit is so lame lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I like how the car is gently placed down after it's trashed lol


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I’m convinced the writer of this program has only watched the attitude era.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Are 6 supposedly badass rich dudes crying over losing a very basic looking limo? Lol. Uh. OK


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Did the screen just say with -1 in his corner? Oh for fucks sake, they're bringing out the kid?


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

More attitude era stuff?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I thought the forklift slicing through the limo looked pretty cool


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

La Parka said:


> I’m convinced the writer of this program has only watched the attitude era.


Seems like the booker of the year only reads Vince Russos books.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Anyone kind enough to share, what happened the first 20 minutes? I tuned it in when Cody was on the screen.


First there was a Christian match in which Angelico dominated until Cage did a diving headbutt and unprettier. Then Hardy hit a twist of fate on Cage after the match.

Then there was a 349 minute Buck match with Cutler in his face mask.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I don't even think this is on Canadian TV. I was trying to find it during the Suns Nugs game but I don't see it at all.

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

God the dead guy and the sob story ugh fuck off with it


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Evil Uno talks in such a polite manner. lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AEW needs to chill on riding on Brody's death to get sympathy for these geeks. Fuck i hope Evil dollar store geek gets squashed


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

And the son [emoji1532][emoji1304][emoji1532]


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

kyledriver said:


> I don't even think this is on Canadian TV. I was trying to find it during the Suns Nugs game but I don't see it at all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


TSN 2


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mister Sinister said:


> First there was a Christian match in which Angelico dominated until Cage did a diving headbutt and unprettier. Then Hardy hit a twist of fate on Cage after the match.
> 
> Then there was a 349 minute Buck match with Cutler in his face mask.


Thank you! So they had Matt attack Christian to further their story i preseume.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> So IC committing a crime on TV so they can be arrested?


Tbf I like a good wrestling arrest angle lol


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This has felt like a much stronger show than the past couple Friday's. Seems like the number they got scared them a bit, but good to see them put some more effort into the show even if it is a bad timeslot.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Can anyone here who is a fan of this masked goof explain how his presence on national TV is a benefit? Serious question.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Tony justifies Evil Uno getting this shot because he and Stu Grayson have been impressive as a tag team? lol then why the fuck aren't they getting a shot at the tag titles? ya know since they're a fucking tag team. I've neve heard of a tag team being impressive and picking up wins so one half of them get a shot at the midcard singles title.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So, they're making this competitive? LOLAEW.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> So Tony justifies Evil Uno getting this shot because he and Stu Grayson have been impressive as a tag team? lol then why the fuck aren't they getting a shot at the tag titles? ya know since they're a fucking tag team. I've neve heard of a tag team being impressive and picking up wins so one half of them get a shot at the midcard singles title.


They're absolute embarrasment, not as bad as Alexa and Lilly but not far from that.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Miro is so, so good.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Can anyone here who is a fan of this masked goof explain how his presence on national TV is a benefit? Serious question.


He's a good wrestler and a good talker


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> So Tony justifies Evil Uno getting this shot because he and Stu Grayson have been impressive as a tag team? lol then why the fuck aren't they getting a shot at the tag titles? ya know since they're a fucking tag team. I've neve heard of a tag team being impressive and picking up wins so one half of them get a shot at the midcard singles title.


The initial reason was that it was a shot given to John Silver for his birthday, but Silver is injured and gave it to Uno


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Geeee said:


> TSN 2


It is!

It says WNBA basketball so that's the one channel i didn't check 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They go into commercial break for a match that should have been a squash


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Miro vs evil uno? Mehh back to basketball 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

In addition to Game Over, Miro should get some type of slam finisher to put over the power


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shouldn't Miro be the face, the Dork Order has to have members outside the ring


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Long match, this is why AEW fucks up a lot .


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> The initial reason was that it was a shot given to John Silver for his birthday, but Silver is injured and gave it to Uno


Wait wait wait, John Silver was given a shot at the TNT title for his birthday?.....lol.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Yea Uno is not winning this. lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Again, this is why Miro should be the face. Backasswords booking.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lol at Evil Uno hanging with Miro. Awful booking


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is fucking cringe.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Wait wait wait, John Sliver was given a shot at the TNT title for his birthday?.....lol.


Yeah


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Geeee said:


> He's a good wrestler and a good talker


He talks like a soy boy


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Dis match needs to fn end five minutes ago. I care zero ounces of bat shit about the Dork Order.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Finally. For fucks sake. This went way too long. Least he put that geek out of misery in front of his geek group.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Evil Uno is a shit worker


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Miro modifying the camel clutch to where he falls back with them was the best thing ever did, turned a boring finisher into a vicious looking one.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Man y'all bitch a lot. 

Was only like 8 min or so, but a good match with Uno trying to win for Silver who wouldn't take the title match. Miro still won dominantly.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Really good match... but again they need to have Miro stomp guys like Evil Uno in a couple of minutes. Not have good competitive matches with him. AEW's booking of things is so whack sometimes.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That would've worked better as a teaser vignette. Thought they aquired some footage.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

JR is never gonna be able to full say Andrade's new name lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The XL 2 said:


> Evil Uno is a shit worker


I've seen local play wrestling people at the flea market who look better than Dork Order. I dont get Tony Khans obsession televising so many people who have a poor presentation. This is why WWE still looks visually like the top company.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Dude. Dude. Duuuuude. They are going to go four weeks after Andrade's debut before be has a match. That's it, I'm out guys. This is an insult to my intelligence.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The crowd sucks tonight, i dont blame them. The show is pretty dull.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Why not just say you have everything except you are small.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Jungle Boy and Omega feels like a PPV match honestly.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The irony of Kenny dissing JB's promo skills HAHA.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Tony needs realize not every babyface needs a theme song to sing along with, its getting old listening to the crowd karaoke every babyfaces theme song.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Jungle Boy and Omega feels like a PPV match honestly.


This tells me JB will job on Saturday.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Oh no watch out for the dreaded forearms!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I love the implication that Jade wears studded bikinis as casual wear


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Better Call Mark


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> The crowd sucks tonight, i dont blame them. The show is pretty dull.


Looks like it's filmed without a paid crowd and only with extras and all the crowd noise is dubbed in?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> This tells me JB will job on Saturday.


Most likely, but he was never going to win. He's young, there's a ton of time to build up to a proper feud where it could be believable he could win.

But the babyface/heel dynamic these two have should make for a hell of a match


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

this Chandler Hopkins looks like Screech


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Was that Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Wolf Mark said:


> Was that Dolph Ziggler


His brother


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Problem is Lance has claimed to be done playing multiple times already.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Oh look, an actual squash match.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Now THAT was a squash. Love Archer going ham.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow Nyla and Vickie back on Dynamite? LOL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Oh look, an actual squash match.


And that is what they should have done with Miro lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shorty G


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Jungle Boy is real over with that entrance theme. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Most likely, but he was never going to win. He's young, there's a ton of time to build up to a proper feud where it could be believable he could win.
> 
> But the babyface/heel dynamic these two have should make for a hell of a match


And thats the problem, i'm tired of these world title matches where you know the challenger has no chance, i miss the days when world champions had legit main event contenders and you never knew if a world title was changing hands. Now its "Oh he was never gonna win, he's young and has plenty of time but this will be a nice way to make him look strong taking it to the champion but ultimately losing" cause we got these midcarders and green young wrestlers getting shots at the world title.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Any idea who Darby's partner will be?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I have to question that bit of reffing. Nyla is biting Leyla's fingers and the ref calls it when she grabs the ropes? LOL


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Geeee said:


> I have to question that bit of reffing. Nyla is biting Leyla's fingers and the ref calls it when she grabs the ropes? LOL


It should be obvious by this point, the refs in AEW are fucking idiots and have no clue how to ref.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Short lady should win but won't.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> And thats the problem, i'm tired of these world title matches where you know the challenger has no chance, i miss the days when world champions had legit main event contenders and you never knew if a world title was changing hands. Now its "Oh he was never gonna win, he's young and has plenty of time but this will be a nice way to make him look strong taking it to the champion but ultimately losing".


Just about every company does challengers like that though, not just AEW. Plenty of NJPW title matches are with guys most never expect to win, WWE has done it when you had like Taka Michnoku face HHH or Neville face Seth for the title, etc. 

Plus, AEW could just have main event guys constantly challenge Omega for the belt and be the only ones to do so, but you also don't want to burn out all those matches quickly, that would be rather pointless. Plus, matches like the one JB will get only helps JB, which is a big net positive.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This has been a pretty bad show


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So heel Nyla vs heel Britt? Good booking AEW. Keep it up.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> This has been a pretty bad show


They've really been phoning in these friday shows...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Rebel's getting hotter to me every week.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

somerandomfan said:


> They've really been phoning in these friday shows...


I agree, but damn if you're a paying fan in attendance that must kind of suck.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Rebel's getting hotter to me every week.


She's looking cute tonight.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm looking forward to that stupid fake MMA match. To me these are just the right kind of cheesy. My favourites are the Ken Shamrock vs Owen Hart Lion's Den Match and the one between Ken Shamrock and Steve Blackman where they fought surrounded by cars.

I also popped for Double J Double M A even though it was objectively terrible


----------



## iamjethro (Oct 3, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> Rebel's getting hotter to me every week.


Was gonna say the same thing myself.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Those screams really sound piped to me


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd like to see Cage and Hobbs vs The Young Bucks. Would be a fun style clash


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol is his official name "Dark Order's 10"? wasn't it Preston10Vance or something at some point?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn, so much fucking cringe with Dork Order today. 10 looks like a wrestler but the marker on chest and mask look like shit.


----------



## spiderguy252000 (Aug 31, 2016)

Good episode today! Good matches, promos, and story progression! By far the best of the Friday bunch so far.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Imagine paying good money to see Omega vs Jungle Boy. Long gone are the days of Rock vs Austin.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Wolf Mark said:


> Imagine paying good money to see Omega vs Jungle Boy. Long gone are the days of Rock vs Austin.


Should be a good match. This is a Saturday Dynamite and the other off-night main events have not been anywhere close to that big.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hobbs is better than Cage. Hobbs has upside if used correctly


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Geeee said:


> Should be a good match.


Not saying it won't.



> This is a Saturday Dynamite and the other off-night main events have not been anywhere close to that big.


That's the issue, the main event should always be big. Dynamite under delivered.

Just saying a World title match should be bigger than that. And we know Jack won't end on top.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Least Hangman is main eventing. That's one positive here.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

10's outfit screams, i'm a jobber.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Strong main event. The show has been much better than the past two weeks. Solid matches.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> Damn, so much fucking cringe with Dork Order today. 10 looks like a wrestler but the marker on chest and mask look like shit.


Either get the tattoo or don’t have the marking.

Walking around with a sharpie marker stain on your chest makes you look like dipshit.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Not feeling Page with the long pants


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

10 over Hobbs. Ugh.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Possibly the worst Diamond Cutter I've ever seen


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

La Parka said:


> Either get the tattoo or don’t have the marking.
> 
> Walking around with a sharpie marker stain on your chest makes you look like dipshit.


Agree.

So let me get this straight you end the fucking show with fucking 10 of all people and NOT Hangman getting the "W". Fuck this company


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is his name 10 or Preston Vance? make up your fucking minds.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fuck this booking. Instead of having their only talent of the cringe group whom looks like a wrestler-star on TV get a victory, instead Tony gives it to some masked jobber get the win. What nonsense is this shit. Are we pushing 10 now? I'm out of this thread. This is why this show fucking can't grow.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> Hobbs is better than Cage. Hobbs has upside if used correctly


*Cage is a much more exciting performer. Hobbs doesn't jump off the screen for me.*


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Dork order dude over Hobbs? 😂


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Cage is a much more exciting performer. Hobbs doesn't jump off the screen for me.*


He carries himself with more intensity and menace and his stuff looks better in the ring


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Boxingfan said:


> Dork order dude over Hobbs? 😂


To be fair Vance does have a future outside of this gimmick like strowman did once he got away from Wyatt. So I would prefer he get these opportunities to get better in the ring


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> This has been a pretty bad show


I see I didn't miss much? I was out enjoying myself finally got around to seeing A Quiet Place 2


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Wow. What a piece of shit ending. Of all the talent Khan has paid, you go with the lowest. Level of goofy side show circus acts with Lame Odor to top off a 2 hour show. Now I see why this show is losing in ratings and deservedly so. Utter garbage booking. 🗑


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*@Chan Hung Anything Cornette rant worthy on this show, or was it just unwatchably bad? I didn't bother. Too much Dork Order.*


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

KrysRaw1 said:


> Wow. What a piece of shit ending. Of all the talent Khan has paid, you go with the lowest. Level of goofy side show circus acts with Lame Odor to top off a 2 hour show. Now I see why this show is losing in ratings and deservedly so. Utter garbage booking. 🗑


Khan thinks it's cool to shove dork order in every segment, my point is being proven more and more


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

5/10
i know, i'm too generous


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Preston needs to get the Braun treatment. Sink or swim on his own


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Extremelyunderrated said:


> I see I didn't miss much? I was out enjoying myself finally got around to seeing A Quiet Place 2


If you can't stand the Dark Order, you won't like it but if you can stand them, then I think this was a decent wrestling show. All the matches and promos were entertaining IMO

The Inner Circle destroyed a car. What I got from this thread is that a lot of people don't like seeing cars destroyed, so I dunno whether that's something that interests you


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Pretty meh show. Only pros for me was was the bucks match simply cause I like the new singles direction of Frankie and 10 getting some shine cause I genuinely believe he can be a star outside this gimmick.

Aside from the the fucking strap match next week, next week's card looks pretty decent. Darby has had the only handicap match I've liked ever so I'm actually looking forward to it, the 6 man looks decent and I'm intrigued by the mma fight


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Legit DMD said:


> *@Chan Hung Anything Cornette rant worthy on this show, or was it just unwatchably bad? I didn't bother. Too much Dork Order.*


You gained more by not seeing this show. If you saw it , you lost valuable time that could have been dedicated in doing something more constructive.
If this show was taped, they did little to salvage it, i can imagine how bad it was live. The crowd seemed quite dead for most of thse show; matches were too long in parts that didn't need to be; Booking seems to be an issue still with AEW.



Extremelyunderrated said:


> I see I didn't miss much? I was out enjoying myself finally got around to seeing A Quiet Place 2





Extremelyunderrated said:


> Khan thinks it's cool to shove dork order in every segment, my point is being proven more and more


I enjoyed Hangman Page getting to main event but he couldn't even get a fucking "W" lol. The only guy of the two who looked like a star. Instead let's give it to the guy in the mask who we never hear speak and who wears a low budget outfit. Yep, that'll push Hangman. If anything Dork Order brings Hangman down, way down. He looked more legit alone.

Indeed Less is more with this group. The booking of the group is backwards; why would an entire face group have to come out to distract and defend their guy while the 'poor heel' is alone with no help? Makes you have sympathy for the loner in this case being outnumbered.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I personally thought the last two Fridays were pretty boring but the show this week was easy to watch


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Indeed Less is more with this group. The booking of the group is backwards; why would an entire face group have to come out to distract and defend their guy while the 'poor heel' is alone with no help? Makes you have sympathy for the loner in this case being outnumbered.


Maybe TK learned booking from DBZ


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Firefromthegods said:


> Preston needs to get the Braun treatment. Sink or swim on his own


I'm sure maskless will do more for him to be honest.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Kenny was good tonight. I don't get why the show isn't booked around him like a champion should be.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

kennykiller12 said:


> Kenny was good tonight. I don't get why the show isn't booked around him like a champion should be.


I hardly watch Impact but i would guess the show revolves more around him there than in his home turf in AEW?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> I hardly watch Impact but i would guess the show revolves more around him there than in his home turf in AEW?


They treat him like a bigger deal in Impact honestly. Yeah he's not around as much but he feels important there. He doesn't in AEW for whatever reason...at least in my opinion.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

kennykiller12 said:


> They treat him like a bigger deal in Impact honestly. Yeah he's not around as much but he feels important there. He doesn't in AEW for whatever reason...at least in my opinion.


In impact they book him like a God amongst insects which is exactly how a multi-promotion world champ should be booked.

AEW book him like everybody else.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

kennykiller12 said:


> Kenny was good tonight. I don't get why the show isn't booked around him like a champion should be.


Its porbably because he sounds like this when he cuts a promo:


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

La Parka said:


> Its porbably because he sounds like this when he cuts a promo:


Doesn't matter. World champion should always get the top segment aside from a couple exceptions


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

kennykiller12 said:


> They treat him like a bigger deal in Impact honestly. Yeah he's not around as much but he feels important there. He doesn't in AEW for whatever reason...at least in my opinion.


From the short clips, it indeed looks like he is a bigger deal there. In AEW he's treated almost second fiddle to the TNT title lol


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

La Parka said:


> Its porbably because he sounds like this when he cuts a promo:


lol funny, but still. The guy with the top belt should be what the show revolves around. Both Moxley and Kenny were/are booked as afterthoughts.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Firefromthegods said:


> Doesn't matter. World champion should always get the top segment aside from a couple exceptions


agreed,. 

Jungle Boy and Omega should be good, which may turn Omegas title run around.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hitman1987 said:


> In impact they book him like a God amongst insects which is exactly how a multi-promotion world champ should be booked.
> 
> AEW book him like everybody else.


That's the issue. He's just on the same level as basically everyone with no title. When Omega initially won, i kind of had thought he was going to have a Seth Rollins type of chickenshit sneaky heel run, but it's been pretty disappointing. He came out with Don as manager which was good, but i think the Bucks and Good Brothers have diluted focus on him, and now its the faction or group getting the attention, not the company's actual World Champion.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyone notice the irony of Kenny dissing Jungle Boy's mic skills lol...And in response, JB i think said a couple words haha


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

La Parka said:


> agreed,.
> 
> Jungle Boy and Omega should be good, which may turn Omegas title run around.


We're six months into this thing. It's too late for that. Hopefully the next champion gets booked on par with Jericho.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

La Parka said:


> Its porbably because he sounds like this when he cuts a promo:


dude fuck 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣
i was struggling so hard to not wake everyone from laughing so hard


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> That's the issue. He's just on the same level as basically everyone with no title. When Omega initially won, i kind of had thought he was going to have a Seth Rollins type of chickenshit sneaky heel run, but it's been pretty disappointing. He came out with Don as manager which was good, but i think the Bucks and Good Brothers have diluted focus on him, and now its the faction or group getting the attention, not the company's actual World Champion.


I don’t understand why Kenny is booked as a chicken shit heel, when AEW started he was dubbed as the greatest wrestler on the planet, therefore why does he need to cheat to win big matches when he’s actually the better wrestler, it makes no sense.

Kenny had a nice dynamic going with the Impact invasion angle with Callis (who is awesome) and the good brothers (who look like men) but he/they ruined it by bringing on board the Bucks who are divisive and Nakazawa and Cutler who should not be on national TV in any capacity.

Kenny should be booked like a star attraction and his matches should be a rare honour that only happens on specials or PPV against guys who earn it or have travelled from far and wide (i.e. other promotions)


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hitman1987 said:


> I don’t understand why Kenny is booked as a chicken shit heel, when AEW started he was dubbed as the greatest wrestler on the planet, therefore why does he need to cheat to win big matches when he’s actually the better wrestler, it makes no sense.
> 
> Kenny had a nice dynamic going with the Impact invasion angle with Callis (who is awesome) and the good brothers (who look like men) but he/they ruined it by bringing on board the Bucks who are divisive and Nakazawa and Cutler who should not be on national TV in any capacity.
> 
> Kenny should be booked like a star attraction and his matches should be a rare honour that only happens on specials or PPV against guys who earn it or have travelled from far and wide (i.e. other promotions)


One thing is for certain, on Impact upon quick glance, you can tell right away he's portrayed as the world champion..in AEW he's just a champion.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

La Parka said:


> Its porbably because he sounds like this when he cuts a promo:


You have summed up Kenny omega for me in one YouTube video. 

He is so goofy as a character.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I found a bright spot from tonight's show







*


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

6.5/10
I did have some issues with the show that have mostly been addressed. Still ok but below the level they need to be. Still some great action.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Cage vs Team Taz will be fresh and good to watch. I'm still waiting for team Taz to be renamed to Team Starks or something else entirely. 

Omega/Jungleboy segment was good. 

IC/Pinnacle segment was good. 

Hangman is looking in a much better shape. 

Cody is officially the gateway talent for AEW. Every rookie must either go through him or with him. 

Miro/Uno, Bucks trios match and mainevent were average. 

Above average show overall.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *I found a bright spot from tonight's show
> View attachment 102727
> *


That was the first time I ever found her attractive. They definitely worked on her character very well. She came off very diva-ish and sensual. Very good turn of events.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Not going to bother watching for the third week in a row. Too many boring wrestlers on the show AGAIN


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Well…. How about that - just when you think they’re phoning it in, they deliver a massively fun Dynamite

Trios Bucks match had more story in it than most promo ‘gods’ deliver in a 20min promo - great match

IC segment was fun, main event was great - whole show was a lot of fun


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Why do aew insist on making the same silly mistake which makes their heels look pathetic. Why did team hardy clear the ring from a scrawny cruiserweight in jungle boy? Fuck at least give JB a chair to take out with him to give the heels running off from some rationality to it.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> Imagine paying good money to see Omega vs Jungle Boy. Long gone are the days of Rock vs Austin.


Or just paying to see these modern wrestlers at all, live or on PPV.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

What a great show this was. Unlike the last 2 weeks, this one was pretty entertaining. Only good critics about these show everywhere but here always the same people bashing on them just because. Only segment i didn´t liked was Cody´s one.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Firefromthegods said:


> Pretty meh show. Only pros for me was was the bucks match simply cause I like the new singles direction of Frankie and 10 getting some shine cause I genuinely believe he can be a star outside this gimmick.
> 
> Aside from the the fucking strap match next week, next week's card looks pretty decent. Darby has had the only handicap match I've liked ever so I'm actually looking forward to it, the 6 man looks decent and I'm intrigued by the mma fight


The strap match is only on July 7th in Miami and is a singles match between Cody and QT.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Wasn't really into this Ep.

Best part was the Britt promo. She doesn't need Rebel anymore. I'd prefer to see these promos without her silly antics and facials on the side.

Kenny and Jungle Boy was fine. Jungle Boys "promo" was enough to get the message across. I'd follow that up with him on commentary next week- if he can talk.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

A lot better than last week. Still a fair way off of where Dynamite was a few weeks back. I'm definitely hoping it'll kick back into gear once this awful timeslot is over, but it's good to see _something_ happening with Sting/Darby, & great that the Brian Cage vs Team Taz angle is properly kicking off now. The Cody segments continue to be low points for the show. Especially considering the talent just sitting backstage, hanging around to have a match on on dark/elevation.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

La Parka said:


> Its porbably because he sounds like this when he cuts a promo:


 interesting how the news anchor calls the statue "a Satan", when it is Baphomet.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Miro/Evil Uno was a very good match and actually got pretty great towards the end. Match had no business being anything more than a squash though. We know these guys can put on good-great matches consistently (well, at least Miro can). Doesn’t mean they need to every time they wrestle. This was way more back and fourth than it should’ve been. Miro should be annihilating most Dynamite opponents, and only having competitive matches with a few guys/on PPV. Miro waving to Negative One/Dark Order while submitting Uno was great though. Good heel work.

Lance Archer vs. Jobber shows AEW knows what a squash match is and how to book it. 20 seconds, Archer wins, leaves. I’m not saying all of them need to be exactly like this, but this match probably did more to help rebuild Archer than a 20 minute competitive match would ever have done (though he still has a long way to go).

Tag main event was really good. Though Cage hasn’t completely turned/been turned on yet by Team Taz. Another bit of “miscommunication” leads to him getting pissed off and storming after Starks. Something needs to happen next time we see them all together besides Taz saying “We had issues, we talked, we good.” It’s getting as repetitive as the Roman/Uso storyline over on Smackdown. Page’s team winning though was the right call as they should continue building him towards the match with Omega. Very good match.

Those were the three best parts of Dynamite. Everything else okay or worse. The Kenny/Jungle Boy segment was terrible.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Jungleboy needs to cut his fuckin hair and gain 20 pounds. Sorry but he didn't look that much better than Stunt out there. Definitely not someone who should be having a go at the world title.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

For me, it was way better than the past two weeks. The last two shows were incredibly boring and accomplished nothing. Last night's had some storyline progression and good wrestling. It wasn't up to their highest levels, but for the graveyard spot I thought it was decent.


Christian vs. Angelico was a good technical match which showed how good Angelico actually can be in the ring. They're leaning into his submission specialist persona more and the way this match was structured seemed to highlight that.
The Brock Anderson reveal by Cody was... ok. Not obnoxious like the recent Cody stuff, but at the same time did have that nepotism feeling to it, which QT pointed out. Brock looks like an Anderson and hopefully wrestles like one.
The trios match was really fun with Cutler as the completely outmatched chickenshit heel who even the Bucks can't tolerate. PAC and Kingston's storyline continuity from earlier this year was also nice.
Pinnacle interview was great I thought. Separated into little segments of each wrestler commenting on his counterpart, appearing to set up Spears vs. Sammy and FTR vs. PnP, which moves this feud away from 5 v. 5s into something more expansive. Hager vs. Wardlow is next week, while the only uncertainty is MJF vs. Jericho as MJF turned down Jericho's challenge to face him. The IC destroying the limo was kinda played out Attitude Era stuff, but to be honest, what pro wrestling tropes haven't been exhausted by now?
Darby/Sting promo was good with Darby throwing the curveball of not wanting a partner next week, so we get a handicap match where he'll probably get beaten to a pulp with no Stinger to help. I thought this was consistent with Darby's AEW character from the start, reluctant to trust guys. He half-trusted Moxley, he now trusts Sting, but isn't willing to just quickly choose a new tag partner to face the 'Men of the Year'.
I enjoyed Miro vs. Evil Uno. Always found Uno one of the more interesting in-ring workers of the Dark Order as he's an athletic heavyweight and this was good. Miro sold for Uno but never felt in too much danger except when he hit the exposed turnbuckle. Even with the DO cheerleading him and going beyond his limits, Uno couldn't win but gave it his all.
Omega/Jungle Boy segment served its purpose of adding a layer to what is ultimately a minor TV defense. Kenny is better on the mic than he was, but tends to get a little 'frantic' and I'd still prefer Callis do the talking for him.
Ethan Page is a really, really good promo. His facial expressions and delivery are spot on. He could definitely pull off a Joker-esque psychopath character at some point.
Archer squashing Hopkins was again fun and the Archer of 2020 who just went on random rampages. Jake was loving it from the aisle, as if to say he's finally got 'his' Archer back after he went a little soft. Not sure what happens from here with him, though.
Wingmen got a promo, which is AEW really scraping the barrel of its roster. OC vs. Bononi is a match no one wants to see, not even OC fans. Bononi continues to get matches on Dynamite even though he's a poor wrestler. OC vs. Nemeth would've been better, as he looks and performs like a pro wrestler.
Nyla vs. Leyla did nothing for me. I found it dull and, at best, functional. Worst match of the show. Britt vs. Nyla is... meh. I have no issue with heel vs. heel matches like some on here. It's been stated since day one by AEW that they won't always follow the traditional babyface vs. heel formula and will let the fans choose who to get behind. However, Nyla has just lost her aura through losing so many matches.
The main event was a lot of fun. A heavyweight main event with four actual heavyweights, but a good pace. Brian Cage has been really impressive lately and this was a continuation of his great match with Hangman at DON. They finally took the Team Taz dissension one step further and that cost them the match, as Hobbs was left by himself and fell to Ten in a surprise result. I think it's time to either unmask Preston Vance or rename him. He's obviously one of AEW's many young projects but as long as he's 'Dark Order's 10', he's not going to get very far.

I'd give the show a 6/10, which is considerably better than the past two weeks. Next week's card doesn't look very good except Hager vs. Wardlow, which I'm intrigued to see. My guess Hager gets his first real big win in AEW since it's in his environment and Wardlow won their previous match.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Great show.

Inner Circle look and feel badass now too!


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Geeee said:


> interesting how the news anchor calls the statue "a Satan", when it is Baphomet.


LOL thats fuckin exactly what I noticed too. Pretty sure that character (the weird guy, not Baphomet) is getting a full movie now. "Onyx the Fortuitous and the Talisman of Souls"


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Fuck the Ravens


Them are fighting words


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Them are fighting words


As it should be, as a Bengals fan it's a polite fuck y'all lol.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Geeee said:


> interesting how the news anchor calls the statue "a Satan", when it is Baphomet.


baphomet is satanic


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> As it should be, as a Bengals fan it's a polite fuck y'all lol.


Bengals are hot garbage lol 

Black and purple all day ayyyyeeeee


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Bengals are hot garbage lol
> 
> Black and purple all day ayyyyeeeee


I know, we're worst than the Brown's now, and that's a tough pill to swallow lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I know, we're worst than the Brown's now, and that's a tough pill to swallow lol


Its tougher for your team to make it to the Playoffs and choke like we have done so many times lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Its tougher for your team to make it to the Playoffs and choke like we have done so many times lol


I am glad we're out of the "just missed the playoffs or lose in the wildcard" Marvin Lewis era. But man it'd be nice to see them do something. My Giants have won 2 Superbowls since I really got into football. The Bengals nothing lol


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

"Men of the Year" is a horrid tag name. 

I think Sting still shows up to make the save and Darby is more pissed at Sting for the unwanted help than at Ego and Sky. 

Or Tony Kahn forces Darby to choose a partner and Sting not in the building he now has to rely on somebody wholly untrusted and somebody else is thrust into this storyline.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Just got done with the show and I thought it was a good Friday night effort compared to the prior couple of weeks.

-Christian vs Angelico was better than expected. Angelico has got some nice moves. This thing with Matt Hardy is a nice mid-card storyline to keep Christian occupied. I like how they keep referring to their storied history and the fact that Matt claims he has made more money than him over the course of their career-long tag feud lol. Big Money Matt has been an entertaining low-card act thus far and is far better than the "broken" stuff.

-Really liked the Trios match. But I'm a mark for Death Triangle and I'm loving the Young Bucks currently. I think they are actually up there with Omega and Reigns in the pool of best heels in the business. They come off completely different as heels. I liked the story they told in the match of PAC not wanting to team with Kingston, the backstage segment that featured PAC in his pissed-off state came off well leading into the match. Good stuff. I'm liking Kazarian's "Elite Hunter" role right now. He comes off like a mercenary sent by Daniels.

-Didn't care for any of the Cody/Brock/Arn/QT stuff. I'm not liking this feud at all. Cody needs to move on from this to something more prominent.

-The Dary/Sting segment was okay but this Page/Sky pairing is not working for me. Just can the duo. I have no idea how to fix Scorpio Sky. They keep trying and nothing is working for him. Maybe they should pair him with Mark Henry.

-The Pinnacle/Inner Circle segment was great. Wardlow is getting more and more comfortable on the mic. FTR vs Santana/Ortiz should be a banger and will probably be booked for Fyter Fest. Looking forward to the Wardlow/Hager cage fight next week and even Guevara vs Spears.

-Miro vs Evil Uno was a good title defense that also told a decent story with the honor of Brodie on the line. The way they ended it with DO out there watching Uno go down to Miro was nice. Miro is coming off like a beast right now and has completely made up for his debut feud in my opinion. The guy is straight-up scary.

-The Kenny Omega/Jungle Boy segment came off well for both guys. Kenny is great on the mic but Jungle Boy has a lot of work to do before he's promo ready. He's young though and has plenty of time to improve.

-Lance Archer coming out all enraged, killing that jobber, and leaving was hilarious.

-Nyla Rose and Leyla Hirsch didn't mesh well. It was nice to see Leyla show some attitude in the beginning by throwing that stool though. I like her and I see a nice future for her in AEW's women's division. As far as Nyla, I'm at the point where I don't want her on TV for a while. Not because she's bad but because I'm just tired of her. The post-match promo from Britt was awesome though. Hopefully this Nyla vs Britt thing is just a one-off for Fyter Fest or Road Rage.

- Solid hard-hitting main event that confirmed the eventual breakup of Team Taz. This was a battle of the hosses essentially. Hella physical. More of this please. I think Brian Cage going babyface will do wonders for his AEW run. Miro vs Cage is definitely a match that needs to happen at All Out.

Decent show. The Cody/QT stuff and the women's match brought it down for me. And too much Dark Order for one night. Outside of the MMA cage fight, next week's card looks terrible. I can't wait for July when they get back on the road for the 4 themed shows and back to their regular timeslot. 

*Overall: 6.5/10*


----------

